# Favorite videos of alltime?



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

my fave youtube edit

Scott Stevens - Holla Atcha Boi! (Re-Edit) - YouTube

holla


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

That might have been the first park clip that I found interesting.

Here's mine:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Whiskey 2.

This series is where it all began for me. These guys deserve so much credit. Look at those halfpipes. They look like the shit from the first ones that were at the early US Opens. And yet they are pulling big spins off big bc booters....it is easy to make the missing link to modern snowboarding. 

Note the cork out of the bowl at like 8.02 on the skateboard...





















how about that soundtrack?!


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nike's Never Not was sick. Good variety of riding. If you're into street and park riding, Helgason's DTF, Pepping, and Sexual Snowboarding are all good. I Ride Park City and Sunday in the Park are always good.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Bgsmith9 said:


> Nike's Never Not was sick. Good variety of riding. If you're into street and park riding, Helgason's DTF, Pepping, and Sexual Snowboarding are all good. I Ride Park City and Sunday in the Park are always good.


So with that Never Not, they released Part 2 before Part 1 (or maybe I just missed it when it first came out) but I thought that opening sequence of Nico just ridding without any music was amazing. I think it would be awesome if someone did a whole video without any B.S. music. Like just record people riding through the trees and you would get so many cool sounds.


----------

